
Hacking Humans – Yuval Noah Harari Roundtable [video] - brianna_dickey
https://youtu.be/xhpXU0x5894
======
brianna_dickey
_the paradox of knowledge- the more you have of it, the more ignorant you
become._ -Yuval Noah Harari

Augmented humans- 56:45

Neurotechnology- 1:09:45

Robotics- 1:28:28

